# Australian wines... have you tried one?



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Just curious if any of you guys or gals have had the opportunity to try any wines from Australia and if so what did you think? How did they compare with wines from your country?
Hey maybe I can start a whole new trade!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't drink too much wine, I'm more of a beer kinda guy. But there's one that I really like that I think is from Australia: Rosemount Shiraz. I know it was mentioned in another thread here. That is a very tasty wine, to my admittedly unsophisticated palate, it is one of the few that I will actively seek out.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Try a Shiraz...fantastic! fruity not too dry or sweet with a nice mild spicy finish that lingers nicely on the palate...Oh my gawd I sound like a wine snob. I am not a wine snob I just enjoy some occasionally

T


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I don't drink too much wine, I'm more of a beer kinda guy. But there's one that I really like that I think is from Australia: Rosemount Shiraz. I know it was mentioned in another thread here. That is a very tasty wine, to my admittedly unsophisticated palate, it is one of the few that I will actively seek out.


Yep that is an Aussie wine, South Australian to be exact. Made up of grapes from the McLaren Vale and Langhorne Creek so I believe. Good choice :al


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

My wife and I both enjoy the Yellow Tail Shiraz....very nice....


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> My wife and I both enjoy the Yellow Tail Shiraz....very nice....


Had'nt heard of that one, just looked it up.
Apparently the Yellow Tail Shiraz is currently ranked as the No.1 selling 750ml red wine in the USA! According to the website :u


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

My favorite Australian wine, by far is the McLaren Vale Kangarilla Road Shiraz. It's nicely priced (under $20) but tastes much, much better than it's price would suggest.

I think Aussie wines are great on the cheap side. Yellow Tail, Kelly's Revenge and Little Penguin are heads above the other grocery store type competition.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I currently have about 13 cases of shiraz.....Integrity, Shirvington, bunch of Noon, Greenock Creek, Mitolo, Kay brothers, Torbreck, d'Arenburg - Dead Arm, Two Hands, etc etc. These wines are incredible values compared to the wines out of California. Plus they are much more approachable on release yet age for decades. I guess that means I like Aussie wines...oh, and don't forget the wines by Chambers....too many, not enough time. :al


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I don't drink too much wine, I'm more of a beer kinda guy. But there's one that I really like that I think is from Australia: Rosemount Shiraz. I know it was mentioned in another thread here. That is a very tasty wine, to my admittedly unsophisticated palate, it is one of the few that I will actively seek out.


Now you're talking Amigo! Rosemount Shiraz Mmmmm! I can drink that every night man.

Salud!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I currently have about 13 cases of shiraz.....Integrity, Shirvington, bunch of Noon, Greenock Creek, Mitolo, Kay brothers, Torbreck, d'Arenburg - Dead Arm, Two Hands, etc etc. These wines are incredible values compared to the wines out of California. Plus they are much more approachable on release yet age for decades. I guess that means I like Aussie wines...oh, and don't forget the wines by Chambers....too many, not enough time. :al


I was wondering where you were Doc, speaking about shiraz and all... :r

Regards
Paulo


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> I think Aussie wines are great on the cheap side. Yellow Tail, Kelly's Revenge and Little Penguin are heads above the other grocery store type competition.


I agree. I think if you compare wines under $12, an average Aussie wine is better than an avarage domestic. In my opinion. Same goes for European wines.

When I visit England, you can go to the grocery store and get excellent wines for much less than what they would cost here. I wonder what accounts for this?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I get one By McWilliams very good. Cost here at the class six is about eight bucks. If you find it try it I would say it probably goes for more than that where you are at...but worth it.

T


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Is that Jacob's Creek decent?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Is that Jacob's Creek decent?


yes. last time i had some, it was not as good as it was five years ago, but still pretty good.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

mmblz said:


> yes. last time i had some, it was not as good as it was five years ago, but still pretty good.


Funny how wine is a bit like cigars, I think there has been a but of a glut of Australian wine, demand shot sky high around the world so production went up, and we all know what happens when that happens. Hence some wines are probably not as good as they were 5 - 6 years ago. But if you get one, like any cigar, tuck it away for a short period


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Hence some wines are probably not as good as they were 5 - 6 years ago. But if you get one, like any cigar, tuck it away for a short period


Easier said then done. Can't seem to keep my wine rack anywhere near full.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Easier said then done. Can't seem to keep my wine rack anywhere near full.


Funny that, I seem to have the exact same problem  :r


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Here's one for you guys and gals to keep an eye open for. It's called Madfish, made by Howard Park Wines in Western Australia. They have a nice Shiraz and one which they call Premium Red which is a varietal. Both go well with a cigar


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

My wife and I enjoy the Cullen Semillon Sauvignon Blanc (2001).


----------

